# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Rimpels verwijderen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Verwijdering van Rimpels 

Rimpels zijn een natuurlijk verschijnsel bij het verouderen van de huid. Vanaf de middelbare leeftijd wordt minder onderhuids bindweefsel en elastine aangemaakt. Wanneer de afbraak groter is dan de aanmaak zal de huid uiteindelijk slapper worden, hetgeen leidt tot rimpelvorming. Wanneer de huid veel aan de zon wordt blootgesteld vindt extra afbraak van elastine plaats. Goede zonbescherming in de zomer is dus van groot belang om de rimpelontwikkeling af te remmen. Ook roken kan aanleiding geven tot het vervroegd optreden van rimpels.

Niet alle rimpels zijn hetzelfde. Ruwweg kunnen ze worden ingedeeld in fijne rimpels die ontstaan door vermindering van elastine vezels in de huid. Daarnaast zijn er de diepe rimpels die in feite meer groeven en plooien zijn. De derde soort rimpels ontstaan niet door verslapping van de huid, maar door het bewust of onbewust aanspannen van de huidspieren ( fronsrimpels ). 
De bestrijding van de rimpels is afhankelijk van het type. De volgende technieken kunnen worden toegepast: 

*Botuline-toxine 
Een vrij recente methode tegen o.m. fronsrimpels en kraaienpootjes is botuline-toxine (merknaam Botox en Dysport). Dit is een verlammende stof die de prikkeloverdracht van zenuwen naar spieren blokkeert, waardoor de werking van de spieren afneemt of stil komt te liggen. Het middel wordt met een fijn naaldje in de spiertjes onder de huid ingespoten. Het blokkeert het aanspan-signaal tussen de zenuwtjes in de huid en de huidspieren. Hierdoor kunnen de spiertjes in de huid niet meer (volledig) worden aangespannen. Dit proces duurt ongeveer 1-2 weken. Het effect houdt een aantal maanden aan, daarna neemt de mogelijkheid om de spiertjes aan te spannen weer langzaam toe. Naarmate het vaker wordt toegepast blijft het effect langer aanhouden, vooral omdat de spiertjes steeds slapper en dunner worden. Ook zonder botuline-toxine hebben deze ongetrainde spieren dan moeite om rimpels in de huid te trekken. Toch moet u rekenen op een drietal behandelingen per jaar. 

De behandeling duurt nauwelijks een tiental minuutjes en is nagenoeg pijnloos. 
Een mogelijke bijwerking is een tijdelijke uitschakeling van de spiertjes die het ooglid optillen. Een tijdelijk hangend ooglid is dan het gevolg; deze bijwerking is echter uitermate zeldzaam. Soms ontstaan tijdelijk hoofdpijnklachten na de behandeling. Botuline-toxine therapie wordt niet toegepast bij zwangere vrouwen. 
De streek rondom de ogen, de wangen en de mond zijn belangrijk voor een natuurlijke gezichtsuitdrukking. Daarom worden rimpels van de oogleden en rond de mond niet met toxine behandeld.

Botuline-toxine wordt verder ook gebruikt voor de bestrijding van aandoeningen als overmatig knipperen met de ogen, spasmen in het gelaat, spastische torticollis of draaihals en diverse spiercontracties bij gedeeltelijk verlamde patiënten. Ook tegen overmatig zweten kan het worden gebruikt. 


*Peeling 
De bedoeling van een peeling is om de oude huidcellen te verwijderen en te vervangen door nieuwe jonge huidcellen. Hierdoor zullen rimpels verbeteren. Oppervlakkige peelings gebeuren in het schoonheidssalon. Enkel een deel van de dode hoornlaag op de opperhuid wordt verwijderd. De rimpels zijn daarna minder diep en de kleur van het bloed schemert beter door: de tint van de huid wordt zo wat frisser en levendiger. 


*Vitamine A zuur 
Vitamine A zuur crème (tretinoïne) geeft een lichte peeling van de huid en heeft een stimulerend effect op het bindweefsel in de huid. Door Vitamine A zuur gedurende langere tijd eenmaal daags toe te passen, kan het fijne rimpels laten vervagen en subtiele onregelmatigheden op de huid laten verdwijnen. Vitamine A zuur crème is alleen op doktersvoorschrift te verkrijgen en mag niet door zwangeren worden toegepast. 
Het is alleen geschikt voor fijne rimpels. 


*Vitamine A 
Vitamine A (retinol) werkt minder krachtig dan vitamine A zuur. Net als vitamine A zuur heeft retinol ook een bindweefsel stimulerend effect. Vitamine A wordt in verschillende commercieel verkrijgbare anti-rimpel crèmes verwerkt. Alleen geschikt voor (zeer) fijne rimpels. 


*Chemische peeling 
Bij chemische peeling wordt de opperhuid met een etsende vloeistof (deels) verwijderd. Voor het bestrijden van rimpels zijn vrij krachtig etsende stoffen nodig. In de praktijk wordt vooral gebruik gemaakt van trichloorazijnzuur (TCA) en fenol. De huid wordt eerst ontvet en voorbehandeld, waarna de TCA of fenol met wattenstokjes of gaasjes op de huid worden aangebracht. De fenolpeeling is het krachtigst. De diepte van de peeling kan vrij goed gereguleerd worden. Helaas kan fenol, wanneer het door de huid heen in de bloedbaan wordt opgenomen leiden tot gevaarlijke bijwerkingen, zoals hartritmestoornissen en bloeddrukdaling. Bij TCA peelings zijn ernstige bijwerkingen ongebruikelijk. Het nadeel van TCA peelings is dat de dieptewerking van de peeling niet goed te regelen is. Het TCA bevat een blauwe kleurstof die de chirurg toelaat om exact te bepalen waar de vloeistof werd aangebracht. Aan de hand van de kleur van de huid bepaalt hij of al dan niet nog een extra laagje nodig is. De eerste dagen zal de huid donkerbruin verkleuren en geleidelijk loskomen. Door verscheidene keren per dag kompresjes met een verdunde azijnoplossing aan te brengen, worden de huidvelletjes pijnloos verwijderd en kan de huidvernieuwing verder haar gang gaan. Op een kleine week is uw huid genezen en vernieuwd. Na de behandeling moet de huid ingesmeerd worden met een zalf tegen uitdroging en korstvorming. De behandelde huid moet de volgende zes maanden met een sun block crème beschermd worden tegen de zon. De straling kan namelijk een langdurige roodheid en eventueel zelfs een pigmentverandering van de huid doen ontstaan. Mogelijke bijwerkingen : pigmentverschillen (hypo- of hyperpigmentatie). Ook bestaat direct na de behandeling het risico op infectie van het behandelde gebied. Mensen met neiging tot de vorming van koortsblaasjes (herpes labialis) lopen een verhoogd risico om de kwaal te gaan ontwikkelen. Daarom wordt aan iedere patiënt Aciclovir voorgeschreven, een product dat het herpesvirus onderdrukt. Geschikt voor fijne tot middelfijne rimpels, rimpeltjes rond de mond en door zonlicht beschadigde huid. Ook tegen ouderdomsvlekken en zwangerschapsvlekken en andere pigmentstoornissen.


*CO2- en Erbiumlaser therapie 
Bij deze vorm van lasertherapie wordt het bovenste laagje van de opperhuid verdampt. Onregelmatigheden zoals bijvoorbeeld pigmentverschillen verdwijnen hierdoor. De laser heeft ook een positief effect op het bindweefsel waardoor de huid glad getrokken wordt. 
Vroeger werd vooral de CO2-laser gebruikt, vandaag vooral de Erbiumlaser omdat die minder opwarming van de omringende cellen veroorzaakt en dus minder kans op bijwerkingen en een snellere genezing.
Deze laserbehandeling gebeurt meestal onder plaatselijke verdoving. 
Na de behandeling moet de huid ingesmeerd worden met een speciale huidzalf op basis van vaseline-parafine tegen uitdroging. Tijdens de eerste dagen moet de huid een zestal keer per dag gedurende 15 minuten met kompressen bedekken, gedrenkt in een oplossing van een kopje lauw water en een koffielepel azijn. Dat lost korstjes op en het geeft een verfrissend gevoel. 
Tijdens de eerste dagen is de huid gezwollen, maar dat verdwijnt spontaan. De roodverkleuring kan twee tot vier weken aanhouden. Net zoals bij chemische peeling moet u geneesmiddelen tegen koortsblaasjes en andere infecties nemen. In de eerste weken moet u geregeld op controle om eventuele complicaties tijdig op te sporen en te verhelpen.
Deze behandeling dient door ervaren artsen te worden uitgevoerd. 

Mogelijke bijwerkingen : een kleurverschil tussen de behandelde- en de onbehandelde huid, littekenvorming wanneer de huid te diep verwijderd wordt, infecties (o.m. herpesinfecties) en daarmee samenhangende littekenvorming. Ook langdurige roodheid van de huid. 
Sommige mensen, vooral die met een donker huidtype, kunnen een neiging vertonen tot hyperpigmentatie, een bruine verkleuring tengevolge van overdreven pigmentvorming. Hypopigmentatie of het verlies van de huispigmenten, komt slechts zelden voor. Bij behandeling met een CO2-laser is de kans op een blijvende hypopigmentatie groter. 
Geschikt voor: fijne tot middelfijne rimpels, rimpeltjes rond de mond en door zonlicht beschadigde huid. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

VERVOLG ARTIKEL

Verwijdering van Rimpels 


*Niet-invasieve lasertherapie 
Met deze techniek wordt de huid niet beschadigd, maar wordt het bindweefsel gestimuleerd. Door de laser worden de kleinste bloedvaatjes lek geschoten, waardoor stoffen die de aanmaak van bindweefsel stimuleren vrijkomen. 
Omdat er zo weinig complicaties bij deze therapie optreden is een intensieve nazorg (zoals bij de CO2 laser) niet nodig. Het effect van de therapie houdt tot 1 jaar aan. 
Geschikt voor fijne tot middelfijne rimpels en rimpels rond de mond. 


*Opvullen 
Diepere rimpels kunnen worden weggewerkt door ze op te vullen. Bij deze techniek wordt een stof met een injectienaald in de huid gespoten. Hiermee kunnen diepere lijnen verdwijnen. Meestal zijn enkele behandelingen nodig voor een voldoende resultaat. 
Er zijn afbreekbare fillers, zoals rundercollageen (vereist allergietest!), hyaluronzuur, en polymelkzuur (Newfill) die langzaam uit de huid verdwijnen. Omdat ze op termijn oplossen, moet de behandeling na zes maanden tot meerdere jaar worden herhaald, afhankelijk van het gebruikte product en de aard van de rimpels. 
Niet-afbreekbare fillers zoals siliconen (Aquamid) worden ingekapseld en blijven dus aanwezig in de huid. Omdat met het ouder worden bepaalde contouren van het gezicht kunnen veranderen bestaat de kans dat op de lange duur de ingekapselde fillers in negatieve zin gaan opvallen. 
Geschikt voor diepere rimpels, vooral onderaan het gezicht (zoals de verticale lijntjes die van de mondhoeken vertrekken en lachrimpels rond de mond). Ook voor huidoneffenheden, bijvoorbeeld door littekenvorming of acné. 
Deze producten mogen niet gebruikt worden in combinatie met lasertherapie, chemische peeling of dermabrasie.
Langdurige blootstelling aan de zon, sauna of Turks bad moeten gemeden worden tot 2 weken na injectie. 
Ongewenste effecten zijn vooral tijdelijke roodheid en zwelling en verharding of knobbeltjes ter hoogte van de inspuitplaats. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## sietske763

heb een apparaatje gekocht die, als het goed is, de zuurstofhuishouding in het gezicht stimuleert,
moet het de eerste week 2x per dag gebruiken.
er waren goede recenties over te lezen, maar ook wel negatieve.
ik dacht, ik ga het gewoon proberen was qua prijs bijna net zo duur als een pot hele goede creme, die niets hielp

----------


## dotito

Wat naar schijnt ook goed is tegen rimpels is,regelmatig een klei masker gebruiken. zo 2 keer per week,wel echte/groene klei

@Sietske,
Als het resultaat dat apparaatje laat het me dan weten he :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

als het werkt ben je de eerste die het hoort, zal ik direct op je profiel zetten,
volgens gebruiksaanwijzing moet het na een dag al te zien zijn.
ik geloof echt niet in wondermiddelen, want men wordt een keer ouder....
ben nu aan mn 2e dag.....het lijkt echt iets te verbeteren iig de teint van de huid is echt wel beter geworden, en ik bekijk mezelf in een vergrootspiegel, waar je dus altijd veel meer nare dingen ziet...
tis wel veel werk, 2x ongeveer 1 kwartier, ben nu toch in een gulle bui, dus haal ook nog maar wat meer schoonheidsmiddeltjes erbij, zoals op jouw advies, ga ik een kleimasker kopen.
ze zeggen trouwens dat een O2 masker van dr. van de hoog ook heel goed is

----------


## sietske763

k sla weer eens helemaal door......zit nu met een perzikmasker op mn hoofd, is goed voor de vochtarme huid, vavvond ff kleimasker en morgen O2 masker, als ik nu niet jonger ga lijken......

----------


## sietske763

o ja, heb ook vit E gekocht, zit in bijna alle cremes en door vit E word je huid van binenuit ook gevoed.
imedeen tabletten zijn ook erg goed...jaren gebruikt, mee gestopt omdat het te duur was maar als ik geld zat had kocht ik dat weer

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Alé zo te horen ben jij je goed aan amuseren met al die verzorgingen.Wat je zei van imedeen tabletten, wat is dat voor iets en voor wat is dat juist goed?

Geloof ook niet echt in die produkten,toch kan ik het niet altijd laten voor cremekes te kopen.Denk ook wel dat dat typische vrouwelijk is.

----------


## sietske763

imedeen is een anti huidveroudering van binnenuit is echt heel goed, ik was een keer 30kg afgevallen dus ik had me daar toch een ouwe kop.
ben toen met imedeen begonnen, en echt waar na een paar maanden zag mn huid er heel goed uit, heb het heel lang gebruikt, maar het komt neer op ongeveer 50 euro per maand en dat kunnen we niet meer missen doordat ik oa in wia zit
je kan het kopen bij iedere normale drogist.
weet niet of dat in belgie ook zo is, anders kum je het natuurlijk ook bestellen bij de drogist, of miss. google?
liefs

----------


## sietske763

ps
of via apotheek??

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Wel duur he!! :EEK!:  maar als het helpt,kga zeker wel eens proberen.Wat is wia?

Do, :Wink: x

----------


## sietske763

ha do, vroeger was het de wao(arbeidsongeschiktheid wet)
is een paar jaar geleden wia geworden, veel ongunstiger.
wao uitkering is gewoon vast, veranderde niet
wia wordt steeds lager......tot bijstandsnivo.
ben nu half jaar in wia door een medische misser met hele grote gevolgen, baal er natuurlijk goed van dat mn uitkering gewoon langzaam daalt
liefs

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Aha de ziekenkas zoals ze dat in belgie noemen.Ja dat is natuurlijk niet leuk he dat minimum inkomen.Op den duur begint dat te wegen he,kan er van meespreken.
Ja meid denk dat dat voor veel mensen zo is.Jammer genoeg moeten we er ons bij neerleggen.
Zolang we maar positief blijven :Big Grin: 

Lieve groet,Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ach als onze huid maar goed zit......

----------


## sietske763

ik zou nog even melden of het apparaatje voor doorbloeding van gezicht werkt of niet,
dacht echt eerst verbetering te zien,
maar nu.....ik heb het idee dat ik jaren ouder ben geworden door dat geval

----------


## dotito

@Sietste,

Oei.... :EEK!: wat voor een app.is dat eigenlijk?

----------


## Four Roses

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben 33 en erger me aan de beginnende rimpeltjes. Ben een perfectionist en erg ijdel dus... Ik vind eigenlijk alleen de rimpels onder mijn ogen erg storend, als ik lach komen er diepe groeven onder mijn ogen die ik niet vind passen bij mijn leeftijd. Eerder voor iemand van 50 als ik zo'n beetje vergeleken heb de laatste maanden.
Is er iets voor specifiek rimpels onder de ogen te verzachten?

----------


## dotito

@Four Roses

Wat ik al een tijdje gebruikt is het produkt van Louis Widmer voor rond de ogen.Is niet zo heel duur,en heeft nl.goed effect.
Wat ook een goei produkt is; is myokine zone van vichy dat helpt ook rimpeltjes te verkomen.

Maar ik ben zeer tevreden van louis widmer,gebruik het toch al een paar maanden.
Je hebt er natuurlijk nog veel beter,anders moet je eens naar een parfumerie gaan.Daar heb je voor elk budget wat.

Hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.

Grtjes,Do

----------


## dotito

@Four Roses

Wat ook heel goed is de produkten van talika.
Heb vorig jaar zo eens een oogmasker gekocht helpt efectief.Zijn wel niet zo'n goedkope produkten maar wel goede.

----------


## sietske763

@lieve do,
het apparaatje heet dermawand, geeft kleine stootjes om O2 te bevorderen, lijkt en klinkt goed, want er bestaan ook O2 cremes,
je kan het bestellen bij internetdrogist, kan je direct de recenties lezen, ook op google kan je info vinden, reacties zijn zeer verschillend,
moet er wel eerlijkheidshalve bijzeggen dat ik 1 week precies gedaan heb wat ze zeiden en toen was ik weer van mn manie af en vond het teveel werk.
k lijk nu wel 60 jaar ofzo.....ook moeheid natuurlijk, tekent ook erg.
maar die oogcreme van jou is dus goed??
wat doet die creme, rimpels weg?
wallen weg?
en waar kan ik het kopen of bestellen en hoe duur is het
dat app. kost 49 euro, heb erzelf 59 euro voor betaald....had geen prijzen nagekeken.

----------


## dotito

Hey Sietske,

Wat die creme juist doet is rimpeltjes vervagen,helpt wel niet tegen wallen.
Hij kost 22 euro en je kan hem in de apotheek/internet bestellen.
Je moet maar eens kijken op de Site Farma Line

Talika zijn natuurlijk ook heel goede produkten maar die zijn iets duurder,ik geloof 32 voor een potje.

Moet nu wel zeggen dat het bij precies wel helpt,maar ik smeer al wel van jong af aan. :Big Grin: 

Do  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

maar hoeveel jaar jonger ga je lijken, heb nu weer het probleem dat ik weer 16 kilo ben afgevallen, staat natuurlijk beter maar mn huid is afschuwelijk geworden, ben al redelijke tijd op dit gewicht maar ben te oud.....huid past zich niet meer aan..
heb je ook wat.....val je mooi veel af en gezicht is lelijk geworden

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja dat is minder he,langs de ene kant is dat wel leuk dat je zoveel bent af gevallen.
Gebruik je dagelijks een goede dag en nachtcreme?

----------


## sietske763

ach lieve DO,
als je eens wist hoeveel geld ik heb uitgegeven aan cremes en maskers..
had er wel tig keer van op vakantie kunnen gaan...
maar het helpt allemaal niets, zelfs mn marokkaanse olie lijkt niets meer te doen.
miss. toch maar weer aan de imedeen, maar weet niet of dat op deze leeftijd nog wat doet..
ik ga het navragen.
vichy producten ook vaak gebruikt, erg duur en helpen bij mij ook niet.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja das wel spijtig...ach voornaamste is nog altijd dat we ons goed voelen in ons vel . :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

precies do,
beter gelukkig met rimpels dan ongelukkig zonder

----------

